
Ask HN: SaaS startup success stories - isoos
Hi,<p>Do you know good SaaS startup success stories? I would be interested in companies that first tried to build something for a few trusted customers, then opened up to the public.<p>A friend of mine needs some inspiration how this could work out for their idea.<p>Thanks!
======
sjs382
I built [https://SendToMyCloud.com](https://SendToMyCloud.com) with 3
customers in mind: myself (for my wedding guest's photos), a friend (for their
wedding guest's photos), and my previous employer (an agency, to collect large
files from nontechnical clients).

It's less of a startup than a lifestyle business, but it's done fairly well.
My email is in my HN profile if you have any followup questions. Don't
hesitate to get in touch!

------
usernamebias
There are so many great SaaS microservices out there it can seem overwhelming
and scary to think your idea is a good idea -- a solid plan is to create
something that focus on a niche, initially. Gain traction with the 2% --
expand and market to the 98% when able.

